# [HOWTO] Shell Mod/Tweak



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

*Start Screen Tweak*

you all know that we (user with smaler than 5.0" screen) can change 6 small tiles to 8 small tiles that appear in start screen by changing "DeviceTargetingInfo"
but what about user with larger screen ?

okay, here is a way to change tile from 8 small tiles to 10/etc small tiles

1. open CustomPFD and move to Registry Tree (as always, eh. )
2. continue to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Start
3. on the TileColumnSize change the value to 10 or anything you want and WRITE
4. restart

#i'm not recommend user with smaller than 5.0" screen to use this tweak, it will make your tiles to very small (for me )
#maybe some user will facing lag when trying to arrange tiles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Disable BurnIn Feature in NavBar (730,640, etc)
*
i dont know why Microsoft enable this feature, but for me this feature is just an odd feature (sorry), imagine you apply color to NavBar, but suddenny the NavBar color change itself to greyish

for user that want to disable it, here is the way

1. open CustomPFD and move to Registry Tree
2. continue to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
3. on the IsBurnInProtectionEnabled change the value to 0 and WRITE
4. restart

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#all mod/tweak is tested with my own device (730) and some friend device

check my other Thread as well:

Virtual Memory
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

3G only
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/force-3g-using-network-t3241953

Touch option
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/disable-touch-vibration-navbar-t3241550

Camera tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ximize-potential-lumia-win10m-camera-t3192960

Shell Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/shell-mod-tweak-t3193612


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

think i will add here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> think i will add here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474

Click to collapse



yes sure


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

done  look if it work


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 8, 2015)

i tried but it dont change. can you tell me more about the DeviceTargetInfo tweak?

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 8, 2015)

aaglee01 said:


> i tried but it dont change. can you tell me more about the DeviceTargetInfo tweak?
> 
> Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android

Click to collapse



if you want 10 small tiles, you must first change your DeviceTargetingInfo -> PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-938" then change your TileColumnSize to 10
if you not do this first you cant change your TileColumnSize

DeviceTargetingInfo is only change your Device Info to other Device Info, example if your default DeviceTargetingInfo is "RM-1040" (Lumia 730) and you change it to "RM-938" (Lumia 1520), The OS will recognize your device as Lumia 1520


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 8, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> if you want 10 small tiles, you must first change your DeviceTargetingInfo -> PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-938" then change your TileColumnSize to 10
> if you not do this first you cant change your TileColumnSize
> 
> DeviceTargetingInfo is only change your Device Info to other Device Info, example if your default DeviceTargetingInfo is "RM-1040" (Lumia 730) and you change it to "RM-938" (Lumia 1520), The OS will recognize your device as Lumia 1520

Click to collapse



it worked... thank you....

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## blueboysin (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there any way to change tiles size from 6 to 8 without changing the whole UI ?
From lumia 625 build 10512


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 9, 2015)

blueboysin said:


> Is there any way to change tiles size from 6 to 8 without changing the whole UI ?
> From lumia 625 build 10512

Click to collapse



i don't know, have you try it ? (I'm too lazy to reedit my registry hehe ,  sorry)


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 9, 2015)

I might be asking a stupid question here....but is "customPDF" an app I have to open? I can't find it anywhere, even when seaching for it online.. I have a Lumia 930, do I need to root it before I can edit egistry and get more tiles on my startscreen?


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 10, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> I might be asking a stupid question here....but is "customPDF" an app I have to open? I can't find it anywhere, even when seaching for it online.. I have a Lumia 930, do I need to root it before I can edit egistry and get more tiles on my startscreen?

Click to collapse



first do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140 to interop unlock.

then: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057 to install CustomPFD

CustomPFD is some kind of Registry Editor in Windows Desktop


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 10, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> first do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140 to interop unlock.
> 
> then: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057 to install CustomPFD
> 
> CustomPFD is some kind of Registry Editor in Windows Desktop

Click to collapse



Ok, I get it  Will try today after work.. Has any one encountered issues by rooting the Lumia 930? And if issues occurs, will the Lumia Recovery Tool work?


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 10, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Ok, I get it  Will try today after work.. Has any one encountered issues by rooting the Lumia 930? And if issues occurs, will the Lumia Recovery Tool work?

Click to collapse



you should search for yourself, because I don't know it yet hehe


----------

